# Massy ferguson 35 no start



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

New carb and plugs still no start. Seems gas is not getting into engine. Carb just floods. Any ideas? I'm stumped


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the float setting on the carb. 
Also,check to make sure the exhaust isn't plugged up.


----------



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

Exhaust is brand new. Could the intake manifold be clogged? Would a float in a brand new carb be bad or stuck?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's possible for a new carb to be out of adjustment, but I got to thinking about it,and YES,check the intake manifold ! If it sat with no carb,or no air filter,it could have mud wasp nests or even rodent nests in ti!


----------



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok how do I adjust the float? Think that is the problem


----------

